# Bear Share



## ke_742

I bought Bear share pro and I cant seem to connect to the internet with it. I enabled all acess in my firewall program. But still no connection Wad can i do to establish a connection. OH Woe is me!


----------



## dave597

you bought a p2p client?


----------



## dansilva

lol thats funny, i dont know how KE_742 bought that!!


----------



## ke_742

Cough Cough it only cost me a couple of million dollarrs

NO really bear share pro costs 20 dollars


----------



## dansilva

oh you bought the legal version of it, good on you


----------



## ke_742

SO how bought helping me on my prob eh?


----------



## dave597

contact their technical support line? get a refund? you should never really buy p2p programs in the first place, in essence you are purchasing nothing. or where you say you enable all access in your firewall - is that the same as disabling the firewall?


----------



## robina_80

just download p2p programs its best bet
the one i use now is "Limewire" its wickid


----------



## pepper7615

I'm using Shareza rightnow, and it is pretty user friendly, but I didn't even know bear share was still around


----------



## Dunedain

Bearshare is pretty good actually.

I use Limewire. Just search on the free version to find the pro versions for bearshare and limewire, you're bound to find the latest version


----------



## p4r4s1t3

YOUR ALL GOIN TO JAIL! MuAhAhAhAhA 1 pwn j00


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hey *

Guys I hope you realise that P2P software is not illegal by itself but illegal for what it is being used for. I have illegal downloading in mind. Please do not discuss this in the forum. I doubt the majority of you use it to download legal stuff. Just keep this in mind.

JAN


----------



## heinzbitte

I wonder if he ever got it to work.  Bearshare Pro supposedly has faster download speeds because it allows you more sources.  It also doesn't have spyware or adware.


----------

